

Wow! Strikingly similar to Pinterest. - michaelkscott
http://www.hipster.com/

======
freshhawk
Sure, but pinterest is pretty similar to other sites. I do expect an explosion
of this type now of course.

It'll only be good for everyone but pinterest investors and owners. Not that
that will stop the fangirls and fanboys from being outraged I bet.

The best part is that _hipster_.com did the pinterest thing _after_ it was
cool.

------
draggnar
the layout maybe, but the app seems to be more about postcards. context really
is everything

------
captn3m0
pinspire.com/ is much closer.

